# Pearwood: Do I want it or not?



## Milo

I have an opportunity to get some wood from a pearwood tree that I can take to be milled.

I don't hear much about pearwood though. Should I take this chance? Is the wood good for boxes/cabinets/etc.?

Thank you for your input,

Milo


----------



## RussellAP

I can't imagine a pear tree being of sufficient size to mill into boards. How thick is it? here are some images of pear wood. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&biw=1920&bih=967&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=pear+tree+wood&oq=pear+tree+wood&aq=f&aqi=g1g-S4g-mS1&aql=&gs_l=img.3..0j0i24l4j0i5i24.33511.34413.0.34581.5.5.0.0.0.0.82.387.5.5.0...0.0.8a8PWupBlWQ


----------



## Gregn

Can't say I have experience with pear trees, although I have made some nice small projects from apple and peach trees. I will say that if your going to use fruit trees, use the trunks only. The limbs will twist and bow on you when you try to use them because of the tension in the limbs.


----------



## Milo

Russell,

To quote the owner "it's frickn' huge".

Maybe it's not pearwood? I'm thinking I may need a little more info here.

The backup plan is a birch he is cutting down in a week or two. I plan on DEFINITLY trying to get that one.


----------



## BigYin

Rule 1. Never say no to free wood.
Rule 2. Never say no to free tools
Rule 3. Never say no to anything else free.
Rule 4. Never say no to a girl who insists on paying half.
Rule 5 . Pay extra attention to rule 1, worst case is you sell on as firewood.

Pear it is a fine grained wood, turns beautifully, planes and sands well.


----------



## mikema

I know a few turners have taken pearwood and turned them into bowls. Haven't heard about it being used for other types of projects.


----------



## Milo

BigYin,

I was kinda thinking that myself, especially after he said it was a large log.

That, plus the birch, should make a nice little stash of wood. I'll probably mill it 4/4 and 8/4. You can go pretty much anywhere from there.

Now if I can just get them moved… Solar Kiln, here I come!!! 

Milo


----------



## dkirtley

Be sure to seal endgrain well for drying. I seem to remember reading that it is prone to checking. I believe it ranges from pretty mild grain looking like beech all the way to spectacular.


----------



## JackBarnhill

Here's something I found:

"First published in British Woodworking Magazine July 2008

Pear wood is one of the most sensual and satisfying of hardwoods that a furniture maker can encounter. The structure of the wood is hard, so hard that the sharpest of tools are required to work it. This allows you to cut the finest of details and form the most delicate of shapes. Pear wood is also, unlike almost any other hardwood, without figure. I say without figure meaning without the usual graphics of timber. Pear wood is a timber that hasn't lines running through it, but instead has a colour shift. The general colour of pear wood is almost dark fleshy colour, pinky brown is a favourite description. That colour can shift orangey or purpley brown on either side of the main colour. On rare occasions you can get dark purple, blacky contrasting heartwood colour but that is rare. Generally the colour of pear wood is a fleshy pink."

There is more information at the original page.


----------



## BigYin

Milo

I remembered … Pear wood is used for top end saw handles.

look here http://www.wenzloffandsons.com

shorty


----------



## Bertha

I have a similar offer right now. The trunk is probably 8 inches in diameter. I'm not one to turn down wood. I figure I'll make chisel handles. I know the local turners were interested in it. Pear is really pretty.


----------



## JackBarnhill

James Krenov was also known to fairly often use pear wood in his pieces.


----------



## Doss

*Milo*, it is very hard for me to turn down free timber. So, I'd say if you can get it and have room for it, there's no reason not to.

I have learned some lessons though. Some free trees aren't even firewood worthy. Also, I've heard owners say that the log is "frick'n huge" before. I show up and the log is 20" in diameter. I don't even think anything under 30" is big. Then again, I usually slab 40-52" wide logs. Relative I guess.

Get it and the birch.


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Milo,*

Hey, you can get the wood, etc. make a small box out of it for testing… if it turns out GOOD, make some more boxes, etc.
... else, burn it… LOL (Firewood isn't cheap… LOL)


----------



## BillWhite

Totes and knobs, chisel handles, saw handles, plumb bobs…...the uses go on.
Bill


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Bill White..*. there ya go! YES!


----------



## Enoelf

I totally agree with BinYin….take the tree! And, what the heck, whatever you don't use, would make good firewood!


----------



## dhazelton

Pear was used for tea chests and lidded bowls in the colonial era. It can be plain and creamy looking or like a tiger or birdseye maple. If it's large I'd jump on it. If it's small I'd jump on it.


----------



## HalDougherty

Here's a rustic bench made from Bartlett pear. I have several slabs left over to make something from one of these days.



I'd say, go for it. This pear turned a creamy golden brown color with some tung oil and a little sanding.


----------



## Milo

I looks like a done deal! Thanks for all the responses. Getting some beech too!

Milo


----------



## Sylvain

Before the era of aluminium and plastic, and then CAD software + plotter,

quality drawing instruments ( flat ruler, T-square, square, pantograph …) were made in pearwood (in Europe at least). The reference edges of the drawing boards would also be in pear wood.

So I suppose some of the qualities is being dimensionnally stable and resistent to the continuous passage of a pencil or ink pen along it.

You can use it to make a straight edge, a square, a dovetail marker etc


----------



## helluvawreck

Seems like I've read somewhere of someone making a real nice set of mallets out of it.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## tyskkvinna

Ohh envy. I had the chance to work with pear once a few years ago and it is still some of the most beautiful wood I've ever worked on.


----------



## BigYin

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-2082350/The-sharpest-toolbox-shed.html


----------



## PurpLev

yes I want it!

I have some applewood, and think they are comparable. very nice grains for smaller projects.


----------



## rejr

James Krenov used it in at least a few pieces, seemed to like it both for working properties and visual results.


----------



## Loren

Pear and other woods from slow growing fruit trees tends to
be fine and dense. Even smaller boughs can yield some nice
wood for boxes and veneers.


----------



## JollyGreen67

I just cut down a pear tree yesterday - trunk was 18" in diameter up to six' high, then branched out in all different directions. Some of the branches 6-4" in diameter. Real pretty color inside - kinda like an apricot color, with white streaks throughout. All sealed and waiting to ne turned.


----------



## Johnnyblot

Pear is absolutely gorgeous. It is Among the finest timbers IMHO. 
The box I made with David Charlesworth was from his stock he'd had for 20 years. Contrasted with walnut is fabulous. 
I'd take your arm off for chance of some Pear

Cheers
John


----------



## Milo

Walnut, eh? I'm getting two Black Walnut trees soon too…

THANKS!


----------



## vman154

pear wood is grate i like working in it


----------



## GaryK

I haven't read all the prior posts, but If I had to choose one wood for everything it would be pearwood.

It's my favorite wood!

I did a small blog on it here


----------

